# Roasted New Potatoes with Garlic & Rosemary



## kansasgirl (Sep 24, 2004)

It is incredibly simple, but I really love the flavor. Sometimes simple is best I think.

Roasted New Potatoes with Garlic & Rosemary
2 lb New potatoes (small, red ones) 
2 tb Fresh rosemary, chopped rough
4 Cloves garlic, chopped
Sea salt and fresh pepper to taste 
Olive oil to taste

1.Wash and scrub potatoes. Cut potatoes in half. 
2.Toss potatoes with rosemary, garlic, salt, pepper, and olive oil.
3.Spread potatoes/herbs/oil on a baking sheet and bake uncovered at 400F for 20-30 minutes or until potatoes are tender. Stir occassionally while baking to redistribute oil and herbs.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

you are so right.  due to a ready supply of fresh rosemary, we have these a lot.


----------

